# Barrett's Haunted Mansion to benefit Katrina Victims



## dewking (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey all,

I just wanted to pass this along to anyone interested. On Thursday October 13th, 2005 Barrett's Haunted Mansion will be giving 100% of its proceeds to the relief efforts from Hurricane Katrina.

For more information, please check out the banner on the main page of the web site www.BHMansion.com.

Thank you.
Dewking


----------

